# Kriegershaus Kennels?



## workingdog (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello! I've been a long time lurker here and think I've finally found a breeder to get a puppy from so I thought I'd ask the experts first lol

Anyone know of this breeder?

Kriegershaus German Shepherds |:| German Shepherd Breeder |:| Indiana Illinois

This is a planned breeding of these two dogs 
Fato Vlady-Sal - German Shepherd Dog
Kriegershaus German Shepherds |:| German Shepherd Breeder |:| Our German Shepherds

Thoughts?

Also, has anyone ever received a shipped a puppy?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What attracted you to this breeder and what are you looking for in a puppy?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've met and spoken with the owner. Very nice lady. Seemed knowledgeable and certainly approachable. I've seen Keeper (Skally) vom Kriegershaus run agility and do quite well. In fact, I have a video on my phone of Skally running at the last trial we went to. Nice dog- I liked her.

I've kind of forgotten about this kennel- so thanks for linking to it. At the very least, I think they are worth putting on a "potential" list.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a video of Skally:






(I know- shame on me for taking video while I was bar setting! I was discrete!)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Based on some second-hand experience I would personally pass.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Ha! I also have my eye on this breeder and this breeding. I will be watching this thread!


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

I would pass on this one based on that they feed raw food only and do minimal vaccinations. 
Are their parent dogs vaccinated minimally too? Does mom have immunity to pass onto the pups? 
Scary to me- when I was looking for a breeder, and found them, I asked about vaccinations and was told a very common sense answer, one which made sense to me- vaccinate your puppies.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Billie said:


> I would pass on this one based on that they feed raw food only and do minimal vaccinations.
> Are their parent dogs vaccinated minimally too? Does mom have immunity to pass onto the pups?
> Scary to me- when I was looking for a breeder, and found them, I asked about vaccinations and was told a very common sense answer, one which made sense to me- vaccinate your puppies.



Actually the fact that they feed a raw diet and minimally vaccinate was just something (a small something) that drew me to them. A lot of people feed only raw diets. Isnt there a whole section on this site dedicated to just that?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I should also say that I have spoken to the breeder here through emails, and she does certainly seem knowledgeable and nice. I have researched some of the dogs she has bred and I am impressed so far, although I clearly am no expert. 
Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

PatchonGSD said:


> Actually the fact that they feed a raw diet and minimally vaccinate was just something (a small something) that drew me to them. A lot of people feed only raw diets. Isnt there a whole section on this site dedicated to just that?


I can't comment on the breeder but raw feeding & minimal vaccinations is a huge plus for me.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Sometimes when these threads pop up and someone posts who is an enthusiast about the breeder and has only posted about 10 times, I wonder if they are the breeder. No offense.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Sometimes when these threads pop up and someone posts who is an enthusiast about the breeder and has only posted about 10 times, I wonder if they are the breeder. No offense.


Why start controversy like that?? It took all of 30 seconds to see that this thread was started today, and "10-post person" has been here longer than just today. In fact- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185448-looking-breeder-i-am-indiana.html ...Seem pretty logical for them to comment on this thread.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow......why am I being accused of being the breeder?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not you patchon - someone else who has a dog from the breeder - a pet dog m they described as having temperament issues in another thread....as I stated earlier -you have to look at the reasons people recommend a breeder and understand their perspective and understanding of the ideals of the breed....

Lee


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow.....I did a double take on this, because a friend of mine (Phyllis Dobbs) is Kriegerhaus GSDs. Name is too darn close! I have met and like Phyllis' dogs. 

The kennel in question, KriegerShaus, when looking at the pedigrees of their dogs I can't get a feel for what their breeding goals are.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I missed that post, Lee. Was it in this thread?? Well, if I missed it- then sorry x0emiroxy0x.


----------



## workingdog (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello

Thanks to everyone so far who has commented in regards to my questions.
I really just want to talk about the breeder and the dogs.... I already have opinions on raw feeding and vaccinations


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

workingdog said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks to everyone so far who has commented in regards to my questions.
> I really just want to talk about the breeder and the dogs.... I already have opinions on raw feeding and vaccinations



Just pointing out, Kriegerhaus (the name in the title of this thread) and Kriegershaus (the kennel name in the link) are 2 very different unrelated breeders.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

wildo said:


> Why start controversy like that?? It took all of 30 seconds to see that this thread was started today, and "10-post person" has been here longer than just today. In fact- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/185448-looking-breeder-i-am-indiana.html ...Seem pretty logical for them to comment on this thread.


 
As I said...."sometimes when these threads pop up". I never once accused this specific person of being a breeder. notice the "no offense". This is the internet and free speech still exists....or so I thought. If you want to only have conversations where no one is able to freely say what they really think then stay at work and off the internet forums. I noticed a reoccurring trend in the past week on this forum and PD and made a comment about it. Never accused anyone or pointed fingers. Made a general comment. You are the one that made an assumption...and you know what the saying is about those. ** comment removed by Admin**


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

**comment removed** Let's move on.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wildo said:


> I think I missed that post, Lee. Was it in this thread?? Well, if I missed it- then sorry x0emiroxy0x.


it was in another thread - maybe the one on the white Canadian breeder? that got shut down as it went so far off topic...

Lee


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I know nothing about the breeder so I'll leave this to others to comment on. 

It's kinda interesting what dog they chose for the header to represent 'focus, intensity, drive'. He has such face expression that I just want to reach out to him and say 'there there, baby, I'm here, you'll be ok, nothing to worry about'


----------



## dhsieh911018 (Jul 1, 2013)

Located in IN and have my eyes on this breeder as well.

Anyone has actual experience with their dogs?

I'm not looking for a German Shepherd for show and sports. Just a loyal companion.


----------



## Mariexo14 (Sep 27, 2013)

I know I'm a little late but I have met and spoke with this breeder as well. I spent over 3 hours asking her questions when I went to check out her dogs and a potential puppy. She was very knowledgeable and had a answer for every question I asked (there were a ton). I have not seen any reviews or comments from someone who has purchased a puppy so I can not speak on that. If anyone else has a puppy from her or know of someone I would like to know how the puppy turned out. The puppy (almost 6 months) I have my eye on was already crate trained, walked well on a leash, and knew some basic commands, pretty good start.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is an old thread, but I fixed the spelling of the subject line to help people doing searches on the kennel.


----------



## Kojack (Nov 17, 2013)

I have also been looking at this breeder. I would certainly like some opinions related to the dogs and not just the food or vaccines.


----------

